# Hinge for DIY project



## dcasto (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello new to the forum and looking for ideas for my DIY project. I have opened the space under my stairs and made built in bookshelves and more storage. The access is thru a closet that is next to the stairs. I am making a bifold door to go at the back of the closet to access the under stair storage area.

I am using some hotel headboards that someone was giving away and happen to be the exact size I need. My problem is that I am looking for a hinge that is not affixed to inside a frame. It will need to be a flat surface type of hinge. I am struggling to find the right hinge that has flat surface and allows for the 3/4" clearance of the panel door when I open it.

I have attached 3 pictures. One shows the back of the closet, one with a single panel placed in front where they will go and third with the two panels side by side.

Appreciate any ideas or direction. I'm almost done with this project. Down to painting and hanging these doors.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Could you use a hinge that mounts to the top and bottom of the door like this. http://www.atgstores.com/cabinet-hi...615&cse=2615&gclid=CLHA-eOCyMICFQmqaQodmQgAPQ


----------



## dcasto (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I think I will need a combination of hinges and I have the general styles narrowed down. I needed to use the word "overlay" in my searches. May be simple but I think it is helping me narrow down what I need. The links are not necessarily the exact sizes I need but show the style.

http://www.sugatsune.com/products/ProductDetails.cfm?CATID=5&SUBCATID=5&PRODUCTID=PL-100

http://www.lowes.com/pd_81432-93052...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

How heavy are the doors? If they are very heavy I don't think the Lowes hinge is a good choice. It would probably take a half dozen hinges on each door to keep them from sagging or breaking.


----------



## dcasto (Dec 15, 2014)

Well Steve I now realize you are correct. I went to Lowe's and realize how they are really more for a cabinet. Each panel is 24 lbs (x's 2 = 48 lbs)

I walked the aisle where all the doors are located and looked at their displays that swing out and thought maybe using a bracket with bolts and rubber seal similar to the pictures I attached. Lowe's and Home Depot do not carry the size and heavy duty brackets I would like use. I'm not looking for fancy but sturdy. I'm going to a true hardware or builder supply store today. Also, the bifold hinges they have are too week I think to support a 24 lbs panel. I looked at the continuous hinges that is 48" but cannot find a weight capacity. Maybe Fastenal or Grainger.

A girl and her DIY projects. Probably spending more time than I should but have my mind up. Been able to do this project for around $200.

Thanks again for your feedback.


----------

